# EA/MSA: Mawwaal موّال



## Ibn_Sultan

What does mawwaal mean its either MSA or EGyptian


----------



## Little_LIS

It is mawwaal


----------



## xebonyx

Ibn_Sultan said:


> What does mawwaal mean its either MSA or EGyptian


 
I'm not sure if it's specific to Egypt, but after doing a little research, it seems to be a part of Levantine cultures. 

It's an introduction to a song (poetry based), sung solo, and are usually about something lost or about love. In other parts of the Arab world they call it something else.


----------



## ArabianPrincess

We say Mawwaal when we hear something repetitive, for example in a song if they repeat the same letter, let's say أ over and over in different tones, I'd call that Mawwaal. You can search it on youtube and see what I mean, Mawal موال.


----------



## Josh_

In the Egyptian dialect (I'm not sure about others) the word is also used to describe someone's constant complaining about something or someone's talking (at length) about something boring.  

"حيحكي على حياته في الجيش."
"الموال دا تاني؟"



I suppose the meaning comes from the fact that mawwaals are long, repetitive, and according to some boring.


----------



## Ibn_Sultan

Dudes, NOOO, somebody asked "Fee Mawwaal fee Shaari3 da?"


----------



## ArabianPrincess

Ibn_Sultan said:


> Dudes, NOOO, somebody asked "Fee Mawwaal fee Shaari3 da?"



That doesn't make sense, to me anyway.
في موال في شارع ذا?
Is that what he/she asked?


----------



## licinio

I have heard: دايما نفس الموال \ اسطوانة
to mean someone always comes up with their same old story.


----------



## asadxyz

Hi
المعجم الوسيط - (ج 2 / ص 1040)
( المواليا ) نوع من الشعر العامي نشأ في العصر العباسي وهو من بحر البسيط وأجزاؤه مستفعلن فاعلن مستفعلن فاعل بسكون آخره مرتين ولعل ذلك ما يسمى بالموال​ 
قاموس المحدث - (ج 1 / ص 21301)
مَوّال: مَوَالِيَا folk song in colloquial language; roundelay​


----------



## cherine

Ibn_Sultan said:


> Dudes, NOOO, somebody asked "Fee Mawwaal fee Shaari3 da?"


Could you give us a little bit more of a context? Like where did you hear that person? where that person's from: a native Arabic speaker or a foreigner who might have been pronouncing words mistakenly...?
Someone saying "fee shaari3 da" can be a foreigner, for any native wouldn't make this basic mistake of using an indefinite word in a definite context "this street".


----------



## Ibn_Sultan

NEver mind but could you explain this:



> Could you give us a little bit more of a context? Like where did you hear that person? where that person's from: a native Arabic speaker or a foreigner who might have been pronouncing words mistakenly...?
> Someone saying "fee shaari3 da" can be a foreigner, for any native wouldn't make this basic mistake of using an indefinite word in a definite context "this street".


 
Fee shaar3 da is wrong? What should ppl say then?

for example;

Mafeesh 7aaga fee shaari3 da or do we say dowwaat?


----------



## londonmasri

mafeesh 7aaga fee *ESH*-shaari3 da

I dont know the rule, but you need *el*+shaari3.


----------



## cherine

Exactly. That's what I said: we don't use indefinite (shaari3) followed by and indicator of definitness "dah".


----------



## Josh_

I think we need to keep in mind that ش '_sh'_ is a sun letter and as such the _laam_ of the definite article is elided and the ش is doubled.  So it very well could be the case that Ibn Sultan heard في الشّارع ده _fi 'shshaari3_ _da_, but only transliterated it here with one 'sh.'  As I was discussing in another recent thread, transliteration system are notoriously varied and oftentimes not precise.



			
				Ibn Sultan said:
			
		

> Dudes, NOOO, somebody asked "Fee Mawwaal fee Shaari3 da?"





> NEver mind but could you explain this:


An other note, you don't need to get angry with us, Ibn Sultan, and respond with contempt.  The members here are decent folks who try with all sincerity to help others.  We are all trying our best to help you here, but our help depends on you describing the context in which you heard the word.


----------



## Ibn_Sultan

yeah lool I already knew that fee alshaari3 thats what I meant!


----------



## Mahaodeh

xebonyx said:


> It's an introduction to a song (poetry based), sung solo, and are usually about something lost or about love. In other parts of the Arab world they call it something else.


 
It has the exact same meaning in Iraq, but not boring as you mentioned later .  As a matter of fact, I can't think of any other meaning for the word, even the Egyptian use "دايما نفس الموال ", I always thought it referred to the same thing and I understood it that way because a mawwaal is almost always sad as if the singer is crying; so it's sort of like "moaning" or "weeping" (always the same "complaint").


----------



## ayed

It is commonly used in Arab world and not limited to a certain region.Mawwal is when a singer or a poet initiates his poem or song with a couple of poetic lines.He intentionally *prolongs *the vowls in these pieces of peotry so as to give an introduction to his poem or song or to warm up or to be enthusiastic to play that song or poem in zeal.
Spanish singers may initiates their Flamenco songs by mawwal and so do Iranians.
When one forever asks for something not available and we try to convince him that thing is not existent but he keeps asking, then this is mawwal .
Mawwal is said to have derived from the word"mawlay"when Harron Ar-rasheed asked that his dead wazeer"minister" be elegized"then a maid-slave of his sung saying :*mawlay* so named after this song .


----------



## xebonyx

Mahaodeh said:


> It has the exact same meaning in Iraq, but not boring as *you* mentioned later .


Haha, I think you mean either the other posters or maybe you meant to not put the "you" in there. I wouldn't call it boring 



Thank for this useful info, ayed and Mahaodeh. I just found a link about it here.



Ibn_Sultan said:


> Dudes, NOOO, somebody asked "Fee *Mawwaal* fee Shaari3 da?"


 
Maybe this is a name of a place, being referred to on a particular street. But that's just guesswork.


----------

